# where to buy OTRCAI



## CombatEngineer12b (Mar 2, 2013)

ive loked everywhere for an otrcai online but i cant find any one online who sells them. any one know where to go?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

West Coast Speed if you want the svede, plenty of places sell the Vararam, or you can get a Duspeed or Ramjet from down under.


----------

